# What a waste



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

When are we going to learn before it's too late. I just don't understand some people. I rather see something like this swimming than hanging at a dock.......There wasnt any need to kill it. 
Male ego trick and thats all it is....... I vote that people should also have a permit to kill a big shark....$10,000 fee......That would weed out the chits out there....


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071015/ap_on_fe_st/odd_monster_shark


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sorry jetty*

I gotta disagree with ya on this one. Makos like that don't happen that often. They chose to keep it. Their choice. Yeah they could have let it go, but they didn't. Besides, that's some good eatin rigt there.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

If its legal then you really can not come down on the anglers. Its funny with shark fishing, seems like everyone has an opinion on whether or not sharks should be kept. You constantly see posts tearing into people that keep small but legal makos and here people are upset that a giant mako was kept. A kill is a kill, does it matter what size it is, as long as it is legal. I have never killed a shark yet but if I catch a mako or thresher that is good eating size then he will be in my freezer.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Just like Kayaking, Sharking is rapidly growing in popularity. You're gonna see more pictures like this often. I also don't have a problem with it as long as regs are inplace (and people abide by them) to maintain the population.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i hate killing sharks to but will keep a small one if i need fish for a fry, the boat probally did have the permit needed for it, to fish for sharks you have to have a highly migratory species permit and all charter boats have one


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Just cause it is legal doesn't make it right. They were after grouper, lucked into an old breeder shark on a charter. Lame. Not enough big ones left to keep playing like this.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Just curious, how do you know there are not enough big ones left?



Lipyourown said:


> Just cause it is legal doesn't make it right. They were after grouper, lucked into an old breeder shark on a charter. Lame. Not enough big ones left to keep playing like this.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

hypocrisy from alot of folks on this site. alot of you r crying about this Mako being caught and what a travesty it is but you see people including yourselves catching undersized fish everyday without a word.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I would certainly beg to differ with you on that one. I think 99% of the guys/gals here would say something to someone if they saw them keeping undersized fish. I have seen on a local site a guy got chewed out no end for saying he saw it and didn't say anything. It was one of the LONGEST posts of the year.



bigpapamd1 said:


> hypocrisy from alot of folks on this site. alot of you r crying about this Mako being caught and what a travesty it is but you see people including yourselves catching undersized fish everyday without a word.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I know this is out of left field here, but I will stick by my rule on fishing; I will only keep what I will eat. Often I fish just for fun without the intentions of keeping any, but occasionally I will keep some. When I do keep fish it is usually one or two, but last weekend I kept 12 croaker because they are small. That shark would be waaaayyyy too much meat. He would have went back. My bet is that alot of this shark will be wasted, and that is sad.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Just curious, how do you know there are not enough big ones left?


2nd hand knowledge from every scientific report I have read on the subject. It is basically common knowledge now.

1st hand knowledge from the over population of rays in the south and seals in the north.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> Just cause it is legal doesn't make it right. They were after grouper, lucked into an old breeder shark on a charter. Lame. Not enough big ones left to keep playing like this.



*Actually, legal DOES make it right. If you don't agree with the regs in place than fight to have them changed. 

So, if you're out spot fishing and hook into a nice striper you HAVE to release it just because you weren't actually fishing for it. Come on, be real.*


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i don't eat sharks. i prefer sharks eating me.
i only eat dowry and the clown fish -grilled.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sometimes nemo sushi.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

OBX_Nomad said:


> *Actually, legal DOES make it right. If you don't agree with the regs in place than fight to have them changed.
> 
> So, if you're out spot fishing and hook into a nice striper you HAVE to release it just because you weren't actually fishing for it. Come on, be real.*


Gotta agree with you here.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Alright Rhay*

did Bruce give you permission to use his picture?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

OBX_Nomad said:


> *Actually, legal DOES make it right. If you don't agree with the regs in place than fight to have them changed.
> 
> So, if you're out spot fishing and hook into a nice striper you HAVE to release it just because you weren't actually fishing for it. Come on, be real.*


Well, at my age it is legal for me to date an 18 year old...but it wouldn't be right IMO. If I were in a spot tournament and caught a striper...the striper would be meaningless to me and it would be released. For real.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

You can damn sure bet that I will say something if I see people taking illegal fish. That irks me to no end. It is everyone's responsibility to say something and help enforce the rules.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

yes indeed i do. also know the number to the local fish rangers/wardens.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

My hats are off to you for doing the right thing man! I really think the guys on P&S are all the type who would say something.



bigpapamd1 said:


> yes indeed i do. also know the number to the local fish rangers/wardens.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i have to agree with KD that you shouldnt fish
> for something you wont eat. but still people (asians & hispanics) everyday on these piers (PLO,Coke,Peake, KN etc..) take home undersized fish without a word to them or to DNR.


i was having fun until i saw this post.

and how do you know they are asian and hispanics? did you asked them? or you judged them because of the color of their skin. 

haven't you seen white people doing the same?


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Well this white guy and his asian wife (yes I asked her to make sure) will not be taking or allow the taking of illegal fish by any person of any race, gender, creed, affiliation, religion, or lack thereof of any of the above categories within my site or knowlege thereof!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> i was having fun until i saw this post.
> 
> and how do you know they are asian and hispanics? did you asked them? or you judged them because of the color of their skin.
> 
> haven't you seen white people doing the same?


Hellrhay u are 100% rt in saying i shouldnt use race for this matter and i apologize to any1 i offended, considering i am black and making a blanket statement like that. but i speak on fact not hearsay. and yes i see whites and blacks doing the same to less extent and i say something to them also because i dont want to see any1 get a fine because of ignorance to the regs. but believe me most of these people know what they are doing are wrong.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

well that is a trophy fish, and whether you agree or not that is should have been kept, it was LEGAL to do so -- angler's preorogative -- the regs are established by the fisheries & if it falls into the specs it's up to the individual fisherman to keep or release.

on a recent trip i saw a good sized shark bought into the beach by a kid maybe in his 20s -- the landing of this shark attracted many on lookers (mothers wondering if this shark would eat their kids, other fishermen with all the congrats for landing it & me among them)-- & the kid was all puffed up with bravado & boasting -- all his buddies high fiving him & clapping him on the back & doing celebratory shots-- seemed he had it beached so long for all the picture opportunities & then he got out this horrible looking club to kill it (which had me cringing & made me angry)-- i don't think any of em knew the regs or didn't care -- i nicely told him i didn't think it was long enuf to keep (in NC 54" FL) -- and i also properly identified it for him (he thought it was a bull shark -- nah, it was a blacktip). all these hot shot male (sorry guys)fishermen & not one among em knew the regs or correct id. kid: "i don't care, i'm gonna keep it amyway" -- he was still going to keep it (idiot) til i informed him (nicely) of the repercussions & fines he might face if he did so - i was "this close" to calling the authorities (got the phone # programmed into my cell)-- finally after some consideration, he released it back into the ocean.

no i wouldn't keep a shark -- but it's not for me to pass down the ruling on it if it is deemed legal by the state fisheries. & no i don't keep undersized fish either, or anything that doesn't fall in the slot or whatever regulation there is to follow.
it seems, sadly, that alot of ppl are either unaware of whatever regs there are, or simply don't care -- when i can advise them i do, but this info is not always taken in the best way. 

there will always be those who skirt the laws & ya can't help em all -- one day the laws will catch up with em. fishing is not a right -- it is a priviledge & with priviledge comes responsibility--i think the vast majority of fishermen i have fished alongside of know & abide by the laws, but there will always be a chosen few who do not. sad but true.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I was present when the fish was brought in, (I live here and go to the weigh-ins almost every night) and the main concern around the docks was that the fish be utilized. I don't begrudge the boat and fares for keeping the fish as it was a trophy, but I'd like to think that the 400 lbs or so of meat it could yeild would be utilized for something other than fertilizer or crab bait. The previous rodeo record was in the 300 pound range and the rules were change to keep people from killing too many sharks in their efforts to win the catagory. A shark has to be a minimum of 300 pounds to enter into the catagory. This has greatly reduced the number of sharks that have been killed for a glass plaque. This fish was a once in a lifetime opportunity for the boat and fisherman and every aspect was handled legally. I'd have a hard time saying that I wouldn't have liked to have been the one to catch it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Legal or not*

in my opinion it was wrong people place too much on trophy fish. Captains of all people should know and explain to the anglers.That Makos of this size are breeder females, and that there arent too many out there. Yes it has been already proven that sharks are over fished because of the practice of "Finning".....Sharks are not like other gamefish, they take a long time to mature. So when you take a big breeder like this, you are in effect taking away from younger anglers who will never see a sight like this huge Mako. Google "sharks endanger" and you will find all kinds of stuff. Also the meat of a shark of this size is worthless, not great table fare. (again google it)........Sharks do serve a purpose on this earth, and due to "Macho" egos and "Finning" There will come a day went seeing a large one will be a rare sight.....Just because its legal doesnt make it right......Look at that Marlin that was hooked a couple of years back. I think Guy Harvey(artist) hook it.....anyway he even jumps in the water to film it. The Marlin was a trophy fish and might have broken a record.....They let it go  The Marlin was twice the side of that Mako.....And it was legal for them to have kept it also. But they said it would have been wrong to kill It.....Heros to me :beer::beer: Mako killers pin heads
*The richest person is the one who is contented with what he has* .....Robert C. Savage


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*It seems*

that if someone has an issue with the "ethics" here, they might want to take it up with the tournament officials.

Offering prize money along with the following rules

A. Sharks must be a minimum of 200 lbs.

B. Sharks WILL be gutted and inspected at weigh in.

these rules will ensure the destruction of big sharks as long as there is a tournament pay out.

From the tourny web site I notcied they do have a billfish catch and release division, and a shark release division. Perhaps some of you might want to encourage them to have Shark release only division.

It's hard to blame a captain or crew for wanting to cash in, the boat WAS REQUIRED to be registered and entered in the division PRIOR to the day the shark was caught- so to some extent the Captain was looking for an opportunity and when the shark came along took advantage of that opportunity.

I'll leave the "ethics" debate to the rest of you, but it helps to understand the "why" it happened before assessing blame. 



My pitiful .02 

:fishing:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*eye-opener!*

well put, Surf Cat, and certainly worth more than .02 !!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

That Mako is huge. I only see one problem with it, that I didnt catch her myself.
I believe the fishermen were within tournament rules and a shark of that size would cause alot of people to be envious.
Ask yourself if you ever caught a Mako of that size (I know I never have). Then ask yourself if you would release the Shark of a lifetime. 
If you would release it, then thats cool for you.
I personally would keep it if it was in accordance with tournament rules.
Dont hate, appreciate. And congratulations to the team that boated this big girl.
Its not like large mouth bass that just give up when they come in to the boat.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I think you guys*

are missing my point. If Big sharks were a very day thing, than i can see some of the your points. But they arent

http://lizasreef.com/HOPE FOR THE OCEANS/sharks.htm

Here is just one site of MANY!!! that has good infor, for those that want to learn something. 
I for one would have turn him loose, my ego doesnt need a boost to prove something. They don't have to killed to prove anything, there are many tournments that release large sharks. But sadly there are some that don't. The time of live and let live has come and gone. Any person with any amount of common sense can look at the facts and see that sharks are in trouble. Sharks are one of the oldest living animal on this planet. In just 200yrs (give or take) Men has destroy things that we will never see again. I wonder what is in store for us in the next 200yrs. I know most don't care, because we will be dust nothing more. But our great grand kids will more than likely never enjoy the sport we call shark fishing. Was it a against the Law...No....Did the capt follow the rules...Yes...........But you would think (at least me) that somebody who is on the water would want to protect everything as much as possible. Hey i have learned to agree to disgree, but you can't go against the facts. 
"Ethics" isnt a issue anymore with alot of people, as long as they have follow "Rule's" ......It's funny how many people just live for today, and no regard with what will happen 20/40/100 years from now.....There is nothing to Debate the FACTS are out there. If you choose to turn a blind eye to it, then all you are doing is robbing our grandkid, greatgrand kids and so on to never see or have the thrill of fighting one of creatures.........


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

If the numbers for this species of shark were that low they would be protected. They *aren't* thus they're *not*. The fish was legal to keep - get over it!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Didn't see the Mako on the top 20. Are Mako sharks endangered?

I know that just because it's not on the list doesn't give free reign but that applies to all fish we we rec fisherman target, right?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nomad's right -- its legal - no amount of debate here changes that -- this should be over & done.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey JP*

What's ethics got to do with catching and keeping a big fish within the regs? Most of us are out here fishing TO catch the BIG one. They did. As long as its within the regs why shouldn't they keep it. I don't think you've seen as many big un's caught because there have not been a lot of people fishing for them. There have been two monster sharks caught in the last week and a half. I attribute that to the increased popularity of Shark fishin. We'll see but I bet you'll hear about more monsters caught more frequently.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

I don't know i didnt bring up "Ethics" that was "Surf" ask him.....I am not the wordsmith. I am not getting heated over this thread, i just posted my opinion...Thats all. Some felt like i came down hard on the people that kill the Mako. I didnt i just said what "I" wouldnt do it, but like always some try and push buttons to get things going.....Hell i forgot about this thread, than i came on and everybody was debating rules and all sorts of other things.....If you look at my second reply i came on joking with Ed about dragging down with him.....All this is a "OPINION" that's all, don't get work up over it. There's is no need to post the rules i know it was legal.....I posted the link to that site for the people that might not know. Why some of us feel the way we do.....I agree to disgree a long time ago.....if this thread is raising your blood pressure...than walk away and watch TV, cause you letting it get to you......Now everybody take a big breath......Better?? good now go have a drink:beer: 

*But i still don't like it* 
*And some one has to speak for the poor little shark* opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> What's ethics got to do with catching and keeping a big fish within the regs?


Never mind ethics. 

How about common sense?

You catch a legal size red fish, you take it home, maybe take it's picture, and then you eat it. 

You shoot a deer, you take it home, maybe take it's picture, and then you eat it. 

You catch a 500 lb shark, you take it home, take it's picture, and then you look for a very large garbage can to put it in. 

Maybe those 500 lb sharks up in NJ are good to eat, but a dog food factory in Florida wouldn't take the meat from a large shark caught down here, because they are loaded with mercury.

Florida's Health.Com

The shark is going to wind up in the trash can after the photo session is over. 

I agree with Jetty; somebody that would kill a large shark to take it's picture doesn't have any common sense.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

IT IS A TOURNAMENT. 300lb Sharks and over. It was not a senseless kill. He had to bring it back to shore to have it weighed for the TOURNAMENT. 

Here's a question: If there were an overpopulation of elephants and you could hunt 1 a year would you do it even though you are NOT going to eat the meat.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> IT IS A TOURNAMENT. 300lb Sharks and over. It was not a senseless kill. He had to bring it back to shore to have it weighed for the TOURNAMENT.
> 
> Here's a question: If there were an overpopulation of elephants and you could hunt 1 a year would you do it even though you are NOT going to eat the meat.


Oh, OK. It was a TOURNAMENT. That's a great reason to kill a large apex preditor, much better reason than just to cut the fins off to make soup. Kill it, get it weighed for the TOURNAMENT, and THEN throw it in the garbage. 

As far as over population goes, if you are suggesting that the world we live in has a shark over population problem, I'd highly suggest you stop typing for a while and go do some reading.

Stick "Shark Fin Soup" into Google. That should keep you busy for a week....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes some post were delieted, this will not turn into a bashing of any type. Talk, argue, agree or disagree but no bashing of any one or whole group of people.

Keep it on track or this thread will be locked, enough said.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

In some game parks in Africa sometime they do have to thin out the herd. Because of too many elephants in one general area, and many crops are destroy. But when they do put one down, its a blessing for many people. Because nothing goes to WASTE opcorn:...and thats another issue all together.....Would anyone change their mind, if after you saw them bring the shark in for weighting. all the pictures were taken high fives and drinks.......Next thing you see is them throwing it away like trash.....Now be honest would you still feel the same way???? opcorn:

*Many men go fishing all of their live's, without knowing that it isn't the fish they are after* 
(Henry Thoreau)


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

as i said on the other board....thats some dang fine eating right there. as long as the meat was not wasted I don't have a problem with it. 

OH, and I read a post where a guy said he was if he was in a spot tournament and caught a striper he would release it...I have to call BS on that one. Striper is too good eating for that to happen if its a legal fish. Besides, there is a shark category in this tourney so its not the same thing anyway.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> Next thing you see is them throwing it away like trash.....Now be honest would you still feel the same way???? QUOTE]
> 
> now do you know for a fact they threw it away? cause mako is dad gum fine eating, even better than swordfish in many people's eyes.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

"Status of pelagic sharks (e.g., mako) is currently unknown but they are assumed to not be overfished."

When you go fishing assume stuff is gonna die. Release to fight another day? Maybe but in many cases 10%+ are gonna die. If stuff dying bothers ya, might look for a different form of recreation. 

Practice your own set of ethics, but why impose what you would have done on somebody else that was fishing within the law?

Seems like everytime an especially stud(ess) fish is caught & killed, there is great gnashing of teeth and outrage on the WWW. Sumpin' I just can't figger out. 

Assuming this was a female, she likely produced a number of replacements and passed along her genes, unlike a 150 pounder that most wouldn't blink an eye about being rubbed out. 

This mako was an apex predator but ran into one just a notch higher.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

BaitWaster said:


> Seems like everytime an especially stud(ess) fish is caught & killed, there is great gnashing of teeth and outrage on the WWW. Sumpin' I just can't figger out.



green-eyed monster maybe? i dunno.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> Never mind ethics.
> 
> How about common sense?
> 
> ...


I was also concerned that the meat wouldn't be utilized but after some "research" on the docks I learned that the fares took some home with them, and the rest was donated to the rescue mission.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Got this link*

from "Surffish" 

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/Environment/community/fishconsumptionadvisories/MEFG.htm

Let me state this again, i am not trying to inpost my will on anybody. I am just stating my opinion and thats all folk.......Instead of attacking why not add something useful to the thread. Tell your point of view and let it go at that. opcorn:


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

jettypark28 said:


> from "Surffish"
> 
> http://www.doh.state.fl.us/Environment/community/fishconsumptionadvisories/MEFG.htm
> 
> Let me state this again, i am not trying to inpost my will on anybody. I am just stating my opinion and thats all folk.......Instead of attacking why not add something useful to the thread. Tell your point of view and let it go at that. opcorn:


I see king mackerel and cobia on the "Do Not Eat" list there too......but 99% of the legal cobia are consumed and most kings are too. Nobody assumes they aren't eaten and are thrown away when somebody brings an 80 pound cobia or 30 pound king to the dock, which are old, trophy fish for both those species, and on the "Do Not Eat" list. Unless you can prove that shark was thrown away, I will assume the best and that it is going to be eaten. Like I said, Mako is some of the best eating in the world.

Surf Fish, NE has had A LOT more pollution problems than florida, and mercury is a problem all up and down the coast.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Jettypark – Mako are pelagics. They roam the open ocean. It’s likely we don’t see many ‘cause it’s a big ocean out there and about the only time you would see one is if you are offshore and it’s sunning or cruising around during a tuna bite. No evidence the shortfins are in any trouble and there are tight rec & commercial limits – well, at least in the US & Canada. 

And thankfully it’s not an everyday occurrence. But bottom line, it gets beck to an individual choice and the regulations in place. And there is some evidence it was utilized. And by hanging, maybe some folks will gain a real appreciation of what is out there in the briney. 

Probably 15 years off Oregon Inlet, I had the privilege to see a mako that was 800-1000 pounds +and it was picking off a yellowfin tunner or two in the fleet - certainly a remarkable critter. None of us nor the captain had ANY desire to rassle with it. 

Sidebar: And don’t get me going on the mercury thing. Methyl mercury is a naturally occurring thing tho man has boosted the levels somewhat. Sure it’s the EPA and other health organizations job to be risk adverse, but seafood is good for you. That’s a fact. Indisputable. Brain food, eye food, heart food. Sure pregnant wimmins and little munchkins should pick & chose the seafood they eat if they have a choice, but the evidence for actual (vs theoretical) methyl mercury poisoning is slim to none. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/05/030516082905.htm


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> I was also concerned that the meat wouldn't be utilized but after some "research" on the docks I learned that the fares took some home with them, and the rest was donated to the rescue mission.


That makes me feel better knowing that the homeless guys are being fed stuff that the health department says the rest of us shouldn't eat....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Was I suggesting there was an overpopulation of sharks? Wow. How idiotic of me. I am aware of the slaughter going on for the sake of fine (yuck) dining.

Give me a break Surf - there's a ton of stuff going on that could be considered WASTE with all types of animals. Do you ban all tournaments? Do you stop fishing? Petas' got a top floor office ready for ya.



Surf Fish said:


> Oh, OK. It was a TOURNAMENT. That's a great reason to kill a large apex preditor, much better reason than just to cut the fins off to make soup. Kill it, get it weighed for the TOURNAMENT, and THEN throw it in the garbage.
> 
> As far as over population goes, if you are suggesting that the world we live in has a shark over population problem, I'd highly suggest you stop typing for a while and go do some reading.
> 
> Stick "Shark Fin Soup" into Google. That should keep you busy for a week....


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> That makes me feel better knowing that the homeless guys are being fed stuff that the health department says the rest of us shouldn't eat....


The stuff isn't banned. Au contraire - you should fish several time a week if possible. Or slug down a fish oil cpasule - made primarily from cooked down & refined bunker. 

There are recommendations to limit the number of meals per day of certain slow growing or higher food chain species. 

So how often do you think mako appears on the food kitchen's menus. 

Seriously, the mercury scare is waaay over hyped. My speculation is some of the greenies pushed it out there to save Sammy the sea turtle and Danny the dolphin.

My background is in clinical research and I've done a lot of reading and the benefits from eating seafood in moderation waaaaay outweighs some theoretical risk for methyl mercury. 

Thru beating the dead horse. :beer:


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

OH, and I read a post where a guy said he was if he was in a spot tournament and caught a striper he would release it...I have to call BS on that one. Striper is too good eating for that to happen if its a legal fish. Besides, there is a shark category in this tourney so its not the same thing anyway.[/QUOTE]

I was that guy. I catch striper all the time. I release most of them anyway. If I was in a spot tourney, yes I would release the striper. If there was a side bet in the tourney (calcutta) and the striper was big, yea I would keep it. But that isn't the point.

The point: sharks are slow to reach sexual maturity, stripers are not. People gotta think about each type of fish and how they differ and what are the consequences of keeping an apex predator vs. keeping a schooling fish.

Sharks are in trouble. Hoisting one up at the dock for pictures hurts the sport of fishing if you know what I mean. I have no problem with C&R sharking, just do it responsibly.

FYI, I think spot taste better than striper anyway.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Now you all have something to cry about, rather than crying on one LEGAL size shark caught on a tournament.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

BaitWaster said:


> Practice your own set of ethics, but why impose what you would have done on somebody else that was fishing within the law?


best post up here! you can't dictate ETHICS to another man/woman 
LAWS are established to define LEGALITY


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

All of us being "serious" fishermen you'd think we'd have very near the same philosophy on the sport when it comes to this topic. Surprised to find two diametrically opposed camps on this one.

Oh BTW, didn't I tell ya it was JP who starts these long controversial threads; with his long winded discertations.


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

One thing to put into the mix is while sharks have low reprorductive rates, when they pop out of mom they are swimming, eating machines. I sure more than one on the board has had the experience of a horndog (spiney) plopping out a pup on them. 

Unlike say a striper where the tens of thousanda of eggs are eggs are plopped out, but they are randomly fertilized and a low percentage even make it past the larval stage.


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*To Kill Or Not To Kill?*

Well this is quite a topic.. Big Mako= fish of a lifetime=what to do?=release or not ???? Some say it is pure waste, others say it`s a trophy, and still others says it`s a tourny. winner!!!!!
Well, IMHO I don`t think the Rod n Reel guys have been born yet to compare to the "LONG LINNERS" this is the group that do the most damage a species, especially sharks..Don`t crucify a lucky fisherman, go after the Long linners...!!!! My .02 worth!!!!

Capt.Skid :fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeahhhhh!!!!! Whohooooo!!!!! 
Absolutely Capt! One guy or 100 guys getting their catch of a lifetime is lightyears from the long linners! Keep the fish, take your pictures, weigh it in. Win the tourny! Tell your grandkids! You may never make another catch like that in your lifetime!:fishing:



Capt.Skid said:


> Well this is quite a topic.. Big Mako= fish of a lifetime=what to do?=release or not ???? Some say it is pure waste, others say it`s a trophy, and still others says it`s a tourny. winner!!!!!
> Well, IMHO I don`t think the Rod n Reel guys have been born yet to compare to the "LONG LINNERS" this is the group that do the most damage a species, especially sharks..Don`t crucify a lucky fisherman, go after the Long linners...!!!! My .02 worth!!!!
> 
> Capt.Skid :fishing:


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

It would be more correct to say foreign longliners. 

US & Canadiens are a relatively small group that are highly regulated, permitted with good observer coverage and several have been proactive in closing areas during times when the sharks are pupping. 

And finning at sea is not allowed in most civilized countries. The shark has to be landed with the fins.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*I think...*

we should all look at it rationally...

maybe they need some fish for a big fish fry

i mean what better than a mako fry

:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I swear*

Do some people even read these threads before they jump in. 
Before anybody else wants to blame me for anything.  I posted a thread and gave my Opinion on how i felt about this.....That it!! 
26 replys later the thread took a life of it's own, and people started twisting and throwing in words (Ethics) That never came from me. Ed I don't start "Controversial Threads", I post my opinions (reread reply 26) and if it hits a nerve with some people, thats their problem not mine. Oh "ED" before you throw me under the bus, you have ten replys to this thread......So who is feeding the flame......I will state it AGAIN I just gave my OPINION on how i felt and would do. I also have the right to say what i feel about the persons that did it. Thats my right just like you have a right to give your OPINION. But again a few will jump in, twist words around and feed the flames. *Learn to let go, that is the key to happiness* :beer:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Jp*

I hope you know - Im just giving you a hard time. Don't take it so personally Just here to have fun, with the great debater.



jettypark28 said:


> Do some people even read these threads before they jump in.
> Before anybody else wants to blame me for anything.  I posted a thread and gave my Opinion on how i felt about this.....That it!!
> 26 replys later the thread took a life of it's own, and people started twisting and throwing in words (Ethics) That never came from me. Ed I don't start "Controversial Threads", I post my opinions (reread reply 26) and if it hits a nerve with some people, thats their problem not mine. Oh "ED" before you throw me under the bus, you have ten replys to this thread......So who is feeding the flame......I will state it AGAIN I just gave my OPINION on how i felt and would do. I also have the right to say what i feel about the persons that did it. Thats my right just like you have a right to give your OPINION. But again a few will jump in, twist words around and feed the flames. *Learn to let go, that is the key to happiness* :beer:


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

_What a waste

There wasn’t any need to kill it. 

Male ego trick 

$10,000 (to harvest a shark)

That would weed out the chits out there...._

Dang - on just about every feeshin' board I view, someone posts a pic of a dead tarpon from a pier, a hanging billfish or a big-arsed dead shark (mako, hammerhead, etc) and there is the "shouldn't kill it" followed by " what's the big deal" followed by .. .. .. and a lively discussion followed by a hijack / non sequitur or two or three. 

You threw out a strong opinion like that and expected zero comments/strong opinions in return? 

2100 posts and surprised? 

Thought that was covered in WWW posting 101. 

:beer: and good fishin' to ya.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

I just got finished reading 3 pages of this thread, LEGAL FISH! LEGAL TOURNEY! NICE CATCH!!NO different then what yu sea on tv off of Montauk I believe yu know them shark tourneys where they spend thousands of dollars to enter, 100 boats,televised on ESPN or somthin and hope to place in the money by bringing in,over a 3 day period the most sharks by wieght. Gutted right there and then by bioligist ect ect ect,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

WHAT A JOKE!


Just one less bastage I got to woorry about eating me hope they enjoy the money and the fine meal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just what we need 





MORE SEA HUGGERS!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

"Ed"  see what happen when you do don't smile ....I wasnt upset...I just thought i show you how some would read it....I know me and you go back and forth and agree to disgree. I am dragging you down with me for now on :beer:

"Baitwaster" nothing suprise's me...I threw out a Opinion...by no means was it strong ....and in this forum if things get too heated....My poor thread gets lock down opcorn:...Unlike other forum were by the time they get to the point you are talking about. Everybody has cuss each other out, to the point were it gets boring. Every thread is going to go down the path you posted. Thats called a Debate...Mono vs braid/live vs lures/spinning reels vs conven/circle hooks vs J-hooks......Do you see what i am getting at?? It when a few start twisting words around to make their point....than thats when i have a problem. I posted my .02 now you post yours and leave it at that....But NOOOOOOOOOO someone always has to feed the flames.....And if you arent giving a opinion....Guess who you are i hate tree hugger, somebody give me a club, i see a baby seal...heh heh

*A more peaceful way to live is to decide consciouly which battles are worth fighting, and which are better left alone*


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

NO HATE just simple to understand facts. Maybe hard for some to understand but :fishing:quite simple for others.:beer: opcorn:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

save the sharks!!!!
feed the sharks...


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

That's an awesome catch. 

I just wonder if they were thinking about Hemingway's book, "The Old Man and the Sea" when they were headed back to the marina with that monster strapped to the stern?


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Now it's immoral to follow the laws. It's unethical to keep a fish. 

Remember that the next time you fishing and catch and keep a large "breeding" King, flounder, blue, grouper, spot, mullet, any bigger fish or large trophy size fish. 

Maybe we should all sell our fishing gear and join the bird watchers.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*You Got That Right!*



HellRhaY said:


> save the sharks!!!!
> feed the sharks...


 LOL!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mako is supposed to be the best eating shark around. I'm sure the local cobia population is very happy to see that badboy out of the food chain too. I don't see that shark going to waste as mako filets are pretty expensive, right up there with tuna.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Mako and blacktips are the only two sharks in the ocean that have urinary tracts. They do not urinate through their skin. In turn it is why they are the favorite table fair. Dont fact me on this but but i do believe it is fact. As for the rest of the thread............. My new found position on these types is this......opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*clarification for JP*



> Legal or not
> in my opinion it was wrong






> and people started twisting and throwing in words (Ethics)


JP- please don't take issue with the word ethics- when you said it was wrong even tho it was legal, *YOU ARE* arguing from a moral/ethical standpoint. period

No one put words in your mouth, I simply described what I read, you were offended on moral/ ehtical grounds.

Nothing wrong with your opinion, but as I pointed out when there is $$$$$$$ at stake, you need to blame the tournament for offering the cash reward for dead sharks- not the anglers- I don't think this shark was brought in merely for the thrill of the capture- but because it was worth money to do so.

Put a high enough price (reward) on anything- or anyone for that matter- and the bounty hunters will come seeking the fortune.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn Surf*

Your reply proofs my point about certain people twisting words around to make something out of nothing . You are reading way too deep into my words, like most here i am not a wordsmith. I don't spend my time looking for hidden meaning, and than change it all around. You read my remarks and (these are your words) 

*Simply described what i read*

And there's the problem right there with alot of threads that are posted on this board. I wasnt aruging about *Moral/Ethical* point. You took my words, and gave your point of view not mine... PERIOD!!. (Twisting words).....When somebody said something and i change everything around to my meet my agenda, than in effect i am putting words in that person mouth. Look at the thread that was started by a member here, who was proud about his GF catching her first rockfish. He posted a picture and said a few words, and than the chit storm starts about spot burning and not giving out all details.....My GOD people.......I read the damn thing and i didnt see anything wrong with it. But than again....I am not looking that DEEP into any of these threads.....If you want to give your OPININON than be man enough to give it. But don't come here and say.....*OH this is what JP meant by that statement*........No thats what you MEANT not me.......opcorn: Oh this is just my .02


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JP, below are your words. No need to kill that big shark just for a male ego trip. You vote for a change in the Regs. You are calling the guys who caught that Shark and took it in to be weighed names (that would weed out the **** out there) for fishing in a tournament and following the regs.



jettypark28 said:


> When are we going to learn before it's too late. I just don't understand some people. I rather see something like this swimming than hanging at a dock.......There wasnt any need to kill it.
> Male ego trick and thats all it is....... I vote that people should also have a permit to kill a big shark....$10,000 fee......That would weed out the chits out there....
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071015/ap_on_fe_st/odd_monster_shark


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ed*

I know those are my words (simple words) and again, I am saying don't read too much into it. If you put your meaning into my Words than that's your problem not mine. I don't need anyone coming here and saying....OH this is what JP meant....No thats not what i meant, this happen's all the time. If i lurk the forums and look for thread's with hidden meanings, I be going at it 24/7. I read something and take it for what it is worth. If i have another opinion on the thread, than i give it my OPINION. 
Look and reread what you posted ED.....

When are we going to learn before it's too late. I just don't understand some people. I rather see something like this swimming than hanging at a dock.......There wasnt any need to kill it. 
Male ego trick and thats all it is....... I vote that people should also have a permit to kill a big shark....$10,000 fee......That would weed out the chits out there....

Where did i call these guys out?? "Some people" means everybody....."weed out the " again Ed everybody.........But again people are going to change things around. This was just a OPINION and like i said.....Give your insight don't change mine.......Trust me if i was calling them out you would have known it.....News at 11 opcorn:

*Even a fish would'nt get into trouble, if he kept his mouth shut*


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

wow 4 pages of this!

http://www.sjcounty.net/Dpt/InformationTechnology/images/BunnyPancake.bmp

relax guys


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

I am remnded of an old adage stated to me when I was a young one by an elder sage. It still applies today in many many situations.

"Tis better to let people "THINK" you are a jackass than open ones mouth and remove all doubt" 

Allow me to state that in absolutely no way, matter or form am I choosing any side or personal opinion as to any situation !!! It was just a momentary mental flashback


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

enough, i am closing the door!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> Just cause it is legal doesn't make it right. They were after grouper, lucked into an old breeder shark on a charter. Lame. Not enough big ones left to keep playing like this.


What reference are you quoting that this was a breeder shark. Also was the fish dead when boated as the article does not state.The fish is not regulated and is a food fish. Just because one is fishing for a paticular type of fish has no bearing they caught a large fish Kudos for the boat. If anyone here is ever lucky enough to catch a Record fish I am sure there will be plenty of Pics and reasons why you put it on the dock. Yes I am a T&R and snap a photo and only keep what I will eat for Dinner not fill the freezer. But that was a Great catch.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Four page's*

and not much animosity towards each other, i think that's pretty good. :beer:
I go by the logic based on the meaning of human terms, rather than on a logic tied to human sense perception of basic issue's or words. If you are  than go away 

"Beachman" we blew by that old Adage a long time ago 

*"Seek first to understand" implies that you become more interested in understanding others and less in having other people understand you* (words for some to live by )

(Damn again opcorn


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*this is what happened to the meat*

http://www.halfhitch.com/alsdefault.asp


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*As much*

mercury as that fish has I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good to know*

I take everything i said back (that should make a few happy).....now time to put this to bed....Good nite great beast of the deep ....Please don't read into that, because that can mean many things

*A more peaceful way to live is to decide consciously which battles are worth fighting, and which are better left alone* Good nite


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

These rec anglers keeping a handful of big sharks each year aren't the ones you should be ill at. Its the longliners keeping tons upon tons each year that are costing us dearly.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> mercury as that fish has I wouldn't eat it.


How much would that be? Are you propagating possible misinformation or do you have some background or specific knowledge as to how many ppm of mercury the tissue of that fish would contain? I'm curious as I'm trying to learn more about the subject.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> How much would that be? I'm curious as I'm trying to learn more about the subject.


It would be more than the Florida Health Department recommends that you should put in your mouth, because an 800+ pound shark is probably more than 43 inches long, and in Florida they recommend not eating any sharks longer than 43 inches.

I doubt that number was drawn in the Florida lottery; it was probably derived from mercury level testing in dead sharks. 

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/Environment/community/fishconsumptionadvisories/MEFG.htm

I don't think anyone is demanding that you not eat anything you'd like to eat. 

The Florida Health Department and the FDA make suggestions. It's an individual choice we all can make as to whether we'd like to follow those suggestions or not. 

That's the great part about living America, we are all free to do most of what we'd like, even if it might not be a good idea. 

We can ruin our lungs with smoke. We can ruin our livers with booze. We can clog our arteries with fat, so I'm sure nobody's gonna lock any of us up for eating too much mercury.

BigEd says he's following those suggestions, I do too. You don't have to just because we do. 

To be perfectly honest, I could care less what you eat; it's your mouth, and certainly you can decided what you put in it. 

Again, nobody brought up mercury levels to start an argument; it was brought up so that people who might not know about it were made aware of it.

If you feel that the Florida Department of Health is propagating misinformation, take it up with them.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Surf*

thanks for having my back! That info was an eye opener for me. There may not be an immediate health effects from eating fish with high mercury content. You may not puke after eating it, actually you probabaly won't. But if mercury causes birth defects I'd hate to get to 50 and start developing alzheimers or any other neurological disorder.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Since this thing is going south I'll put in my 2 cents now. I catch plenty of sharks and release almost as many. I keep maybe 2 a year all under 4' and males to keep mercury low and population impact less.
I've released the 4 biggest sharks I've ever caught with a tag and not a bat of the eye. Would I do that if I had caught this mako? That mako could have ate my 4 biggest sharks in one sitting. I like to think I could pop a tag, picture, and let her be free. But the allure of a trophy tournamnet, prize cash, and bragging right is pretty strong. If I caught her on a non tourney I bet I could let her lose, but money and bragging rights are strong deciders for everyone.
The shortfin mako may not be overfished, but we need to remember there used to be a longfin mako. This species is now commerical extinct due to longliners and is federally protected. Pelagic species are the hardest to study and get population numbers. Also, they're the easiest to overfish since they swim all the oceans and are utilized by all the fisheries of the world. North American fisheries, while unsustainable, are better, but the Russians and Japanese are factory bboat running overfishing disasters. They enter territorial waters of African adn Asian countries adn harvest becasue they lack navies to enforce laws. Longliners are the problem.
Finally, I don't agree with taking teh big shark because I'm big on sustaining shark numbers, but I understand. It's somebody's perogative and it's legal. I don't agree, but in a tourney you guys miught be bashing me as I stand next to that big girl on the hook.
tight lines fellas:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> Do some people even read these threads before they jump in.
> Before anybody else wants to blame me for anything.  I posted a thread and gave my Opinion on how i felt about this.....That it!!
> 26 replys later the thread took a life of it's own, and people started twisting and throwing in words (Ethics) That never came from me. Ed I don't start "Controversial Threads", I post my opinions (reread reply 26) and if it hits a nerve with some people, thats their problem not mine. Oh "ED" before you throw me under the bus, you have ten replys to this thread......So who is feeding the flame......I will state it AGAIN I just gave my OPINION on how i felt and would do. I also have the right to say what i feel about the persons that did it. Thats my right just like you have a right to give your OPINION. But again a few will jump in, twist words around and feed the flames. *Learn to let go, that is the key to happiness* :beer:


ya know, i was gona post up some big thing but JP you are not worth the energy in typing




Jesse


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*See what i mean*

about people not keeping to the subject at hand. It can't be done because of CSI people like "Jesse" :--|. Instead of adding a point of view, he chose to be a [email protected]@.....I have learned, when Uneduated people have nothing to say. They go back to doing what they know best act like a "TOOL" :--| "Jesse" why even bother saying anything?? or do you have a mental flaw that make's you act like a bickering bottom feeder I do understand that the web is all about letting your stupid flag fly high. But stick that pole somewhere else....
"Cpn_Arron" after meeting you and fishing with you. I belive the money amount would have to be 'Large" and even than you would still think about turning her loose.....On the beach there is no doult that you wouldnt turn her loose. 


Oh CSI mean's *Can't Stand Idiots* 

*Even a fish would'nt get into trouble if he kept his mouth shut* opcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah i got ur CSI right here for yah. 


Undereducated? talk about the pot calling the kettle black. coming from someone who thinks one recreational angler is decimating the worlds mako population, when longlinners and finners kill thousands upon thousands a day.

hey jettpark up your nose with a freakin rubber hose.


Oh, and another thing.


Id rather be a smartass then a dumbass like you ANY day of the month.



Jesse


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

See you gave a "Point of View" but you still went back to your Uneduated lack of reasoning ways. I understand they have meds to help you with your unsophisticated way of thinking/Reasoning. Hey at least you can be proud of one thing, not only are you a member of the CSI club, but you are also the President. Please don't try to think too much you are only going to hurt yourself. I understand personal growth is really hard for some people. So it might not even be your fault for your actions. Maybe something happen in your gene pool ........anyway stay away from that glue you don't have to many brain cells left....
Damn .....Oh i just saw your age.... damn i got fishing poles older than that.....and there is no use debating anything with a blank wall. Here i thought i was talking to someone with some lack of knowledge, i guess i was wrong about that....my bad Jessie you can't help it you havent learn any life skills yet. Now go away and grow alittle and let the grown up talk..... 

*Even a fish wouldn't get into trouble if he kept his mouth shut* opcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> coming from someone who thinks one recreational angler is decimating the worlds mako population


LOL opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

First off, you non fishing SOB, Dont bring MY family into it.

Second off, whens the last time you caught a fish that was even remotely close to trophy size?

Thought so, go back to the dark incestral family hole you climbed out of, and stay in there until you can come back out into the real work.

you REALLY should come up here and fish in NC. we would have OH so much fun.

Have problems with me? please feel free to call me at 252-241-9156 . I will be more the obliged to communicate with you.


as for me supposedly, and this coming from the likes of YOU, being uneduated? I laugh at that. I truely laugh at that.

Im not trying to start in on the subject at hand, im not. im just simply saying how i feel ,and others do to.


so heres a big one to u


F U


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jesse, don't sweat it.

I give up, ya can lead a
horse to water, but ----

and ya can't educate a know it all.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Jesse, don't sweat it.
> 
> I give up, ya can lead a
> horse to water, but ----
> ...


Yeah, and from all the glue i supposedly am sniffing, and whatever other recreational narcotics that have killed my brain cells, its very hard for me to understand....


durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

you have fishing rods older them me? GREAT


MAYBE YOU"RE OLD ENOUGH TO ACT LIKE A FROG AND CROAK



Jesse


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

why sooo much hate in this thread!

you only live once people, are these things really worth dying for if one of you snaps? 










let it go...lets make a swimsuit thread maybe we can all relax a little.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i think JP is too old to enjoy those pictures.



jesse


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

How easy it is to get a little runt going :--| Jessie you started this chit storm and now you are crying and whining like a little kid would do. Anybody can be tough on the web my friend, I have flush tougher turds than you, so don't even go there. Stick to what you know best "NOTHING" ....Putting your number out there just shows what kind of a child you are. You started this so don't bring other's in to hold your hand. Don't wish for things they might come true.....Like i said.. you started this now man up and learn to be held accountable for your bottom feeding ways.......If you cant add nothing to a thread other than your mumbo jumbo remarks....
STUP....and go back to your playpen. opcorn: 
Damn HellRhay......we won't hear from jessie for at least a couple of minutes now....He's off to the bathroom with those pictures.....

*Realize you made a mistake, now go back to your hole and lie low and wait for it to blow over*


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> .Oh i just saw your age.... damn i got fishing poles older than that
> 
> *Even a fish wouldn't get into trouble if he kept his mouth shut* opcorn:


Jetty,

First off, he may be young but he is a state record holder and a good fisherman. (he's also a rather large young fellow.  )

Second, you should follow your own advice about keeping your mouth shut.

Third, this whole mess was started by your name calling in your original post. Next time post your opinion of the deed not the people. These fishermen made a great catch. They deserve a congratulations, not a bashing.

John Cavins

P.S. Jesse, I'd be honored to fish with you anytime.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JP - just walk away from this one. Its not worth it. If you get banned again who am I gonna needle??? I guess I'll have to start pickin' on HellRhay again.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> How easy it is to get a little runt going :--| Jessie you started this chit storm and now you are crying and whining like a little kid would do. Anybody can be tough on the web my friend, I have flush tougher turds than you, so don't even go there. Stick to what you know best "NOTHING" ....Putting your number out there just shows what kind of a child you are. You started this so don't bring other's in to hold your hand. Don't wish for things they might come true.....Like i said.. you started this now man up and learn to be held accountable for your bottom feeding ways.......If you cant add nothing to a thread other than your mumbo jumbo remarks....
> STUP....and go back to your playpen. opcorn:
> 
> *Realize you made a mistake, now go back to your hole and lie low and wait for it to blow over*



bring other people in to hold my hand? are you KIDDING ME?


I didnt bring anyone, other people just realize how much of a damn MORON you really are.

And the number thing, im not acting tough, if you really have a problem with me, call me and work it out, if you wanna act all big and stuff, thats fine by me too.

dont wish for things they might come true? I wish the breaks on your car fail at a congested interesection, thats what i wish.



BALLINNNNNNNNN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amKVi84CDf8


Ban me mods, do what you will. I couldtn stand this guy any more.



JP, take your problem up with me, mr.big tough internet fishermen :--|

come to nc and fish sometime i beg you, i really would like to fish with a guy that knows everything about fishing, economics, marine biology, etc etc


JESSE

aka glue sniffing,uneducated, know nothing smartass.




THANK YOU JP, FOR AN ENTERTAINING AFTERNOON


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> How easy it is to get a little runt going :--| Jessie you started this chit storm and now you are crying and whining like a little kid would do. Anybody can be tough on the web my friend, I have flush tougher turds than you, so don't even go there. Stick to what you know best "NOTHING" ....Putting your number out there just shows what kind of a child you are. You started this so don't bring other's in to hold your hand. Don't wish for things they might come true.....Like i said.. you started this now man up and learn to be held accountable for your bottom feeding ways.......If you cant add nothing to a thread other than your mumbo jumbo remarks....
> STUP....and go back to your playpen. opcorn:
> Damn HellRhay......we won't hear from jessie for at least a couple of minutes now....He's off to the bathroom with those pictures.....
> 
> *Realize you made a mistake, now go back to your hole and lie low and wait for it to blow over*


quit being a b!tch. qust because you didnt catch that mako doesnt mean you have to complain about it.

Bad fishermen complain about other people catching nice fish...

you are a fine example of a bad fisherman



Beooottchhh


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

"OBXFISH" show me where i started this?? this little bottom feeder jump in and added a personal remark to me. I have already stated that i would reply the same way to anybody. I never put anyone down on this board in this thread. I try my best to keep civil about things, but i will also not lie down for bottom feeder. Add something to the subject at hand and keep personal remarks to yourself or Pm me. Sorry my friend but being Big has nothing to do with how i respond to a CSI. (I prove myself many times on that stage) As far for his fishing skills i don't "think" i ever question that. If he has a record Good for him :beer:. But that still doesnt excuse the fact that he got personal with me. I don't see how some approve this but that's up to them. They must also be in the same group (CSI).......This is a fishing board talk about fishing and dicuss the issue's at hand. But keep the personal crap out and we will all get along.....

*Danger Opinionated MARINE onboard*


----------



## OBXFISHN (Oct 8, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> I just don't understand some people.
> 
> 
> Male ego trick and thats all it is.......
> ...


Do you remember these words?

You're not the only *Opinionated MARINE* on this board.

Semper Fi


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

This is just a small observation by me here, and I have no intentions of getting in on this one because it has become personal. 

As a new member of this board; had I seen this thread as the first thing I checked out on this board, I may not have joined. I think you guys are sending out the wrong signal here. Everytime I log on and check to see who all is on board, I see tons of guests viewing. Those guests may be potential members and bring some great info that could be beneficial to all of us. 

I am in no way saying there should be no bickering or debates here; we are all fishermen and women for crying out loud. It is in our blood to debate! Debating is without a doubt good fun, and should be encouraged within reason. I don't know these two from Adam, and it is possible that this was caused by something I know nothing about and I really dont care to know about. 

I hope I am not out of line here being as new to this site as I am but I am just putting out food for thought guys and trying to keep the wrong image from being portrayed because I don't think this is the overall tone of this site.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*it's difficult*

damn difficult in fact, to convince a man who is acting rude, obnoxious and childish that he is in fact being rude, obnoxious, and childish.

I've had eeee-nuff

ya all play nice now.


:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Again i am impress my your words Jesse :--| I laugh when i see people like you. Never given or done something in your life, and you think you have the right to speak to people the way you do. I guess because of your size you get away with that....As tough as you are go join something and get some life skills. Listen and listen good (my favorite line) I might be old but not that old.....Join something and go hold a M-16 instead of that fishing pole. Do something for your country instead of hiding in your hole and only coming out to be tough on fishing forum. oh and of cause to go fishing.....with all the brave young men dying everyday fighting to give you the right to act a fool, why not go and prove just how tough you really are. Join something other than a fishing forum......No you don't have the right or earn the right to talk to me the way you have.....Go earn it than come back and talk your crap.....and quit hiding at home, you want to be tough than go do something....you worthless......
*Death Smiles at everyone MARINES smile Back*


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Jetty; come on Man. I am going to have get in on this more than I want to. Please don't bring the military thing in this. It has nothing to do with you guys' pesky argument. Don't give those who serve a bad name.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

holy crap -- i'm away for a fews hours and come back to this!
you guys gonna make me get the bunnycake out again
http://blogs.citizen-times.com/blogs/media/blogs/tourists/pancake_bunny.jpg


jetty -- not too long ago, you asked in a thread (which has been deleted by the mods) that if we ever see you getting in too deep, to come on in and help you. here's your safety net - THE TIME IS NOW - its time to stop, just let it go, your blood pressure must be sky high. just let it gooooo......

jessie -- not worth it.

now everybody cool it -- look at the silly bunny with the pancake hat!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Daddy*

you are right.....But i just get tired of time with all the personal crap that gets thrown around. Yes the thread has gotten out of hand but if i say lock it up....I will get personal crap about that also. We have way too many people that start things, and are never held accountable for thier actions. But if somebody defence himself than you become the bad guy. Funny that most of the guys that are shooting off at me are the same ones that have done it in the past. Most are also in the same "Click" and lord help the soul who dares step on those toes. I started this thread and gave my Opinion on this. Than you have some people that alway's want to take it to the next level. The moment that you put them on the spot than all the other in the 'click' come to the his aid.....The longer you stay on this board the better you will see it. Sorry to the new people that are reading this......we just have a few bottom feeder hereopcorn:

*Death smiles at everyone MARINE'S smile back*


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JP - you just ignored me.
I m gonna have to come down there and knock you upside the head.

Marines should know when to let it gooooo!!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am*

Letting it go.....I am too tired to let this get me......Again sorry to all for letting someone take me to this level......

Hell Ed you should know better....I am being nice compare to the other Marine's i know.....Hell they wouldnt have lasted past the first comment. 
search and destroy mission would have been engaged.....But i will say good nite to this thread again.....Like i try to do a LONGGGGGGGGG time ago


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

It's alright JP; I aint mad at cha! When it all boils down to it, its just fishing! That thing that we all love and have in common, or else we would not all be here! ALL are entitled to their opinions, and they are just that; an opinion. As long as we are all following the rules and going out doing the thing we love, then all is good. Some of us see the subject of this thread the same as you, and some don't and thats alright, but there is no need to fight! Hell, I bet if he was out fishing and ran out of sinkers and that was going to end his trip, you would hand him some regardless of the knock-down battle royal you guys had here, because you share a love of the sport.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

now I know what to do with those trophy catches and I'm not throwing them back eitheropcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I still have to knock you upside the head. Ya got that one comin'! 



jettypark28 said:


> Letting it go.....I am too tired to let this get me......Again sorry to all for letting someone take me to this level......
> 
> Hell Ed you should know better....I am being nice compare to the other Marine's i know.....Hell they wouldnt have lasted past the first comment.
> search and destroy mission would have been engaged.....But i will say good nite to this thread again.....Like i try to do a LONGGGGGGGGG time ago


Yeah Greg, he would.:fishing:


Keila's Daddy said:


> Hell, I bet if he was out fishing and ran out of sinkers and that was going to end his trip, you would hand him some regardless of the knock-down battle royal you guys had here, because you share a love of the sport.


Lip, lets not add any fuel to this fire we're trying to douse.


lipyanker said:


> now I know what to do with those trophy catches and I'm not throwing them back eitheropcorn:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your pm's and for being upfront with me.....I let this go to far and let other issue's cloud my mind right now....Sorry to the board and anyone i called out....Yes even you "Jesse" you have a right to not like me or my opinion. I should know better when to walk away.....But "Jesse" know this about me....If you were around me and something knock you down (personal or any other issue) i would give you my hand to help you up. No matter how you felt about me.. on another note....have you guys ever notice that most threads that get view are the one with all the drama....oh they also get lock down.....I belive this thread need's the door shut and the key turn right about now.....This wouldnt have last in the fla section....

*Good nite all*


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> Thank you all for your pm's and for being upfront with me.....I let this go to far and let other issue's cloud my mind right now....Sorry to the board and anyone i called out....Yes even you "Jesse" you have a right to not like me or my opinion. I should know better when to walk away.....But "Jesse" know this about me....If you were around me and something knock you down (personal or any other issue) i would give you my hand to help you up. No matter how you felt about me.. on another note....have you guys ever notice that most threads that get view are the one with all the drama....oh they also get lock down.....I belive this thread need's the door shut and the key turn right about now.....This wouldnt have last in the fla section....
> 
> *Good nite all*


ill let it go to.the subject at hand aka original post just rubbed me entirely the wrong way, because ive had past experiences with the same thing.



Jesse out.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ha Ha*

Nice pics man!!  Whats up with the last one firefisher?? LOL.

I better post to this one quick before this one gets locked down.

Sometimes I think I am going to post "my opinion" to a lot of Jetty's threads....................but then I start thinking of the ramifications................and then I just keep them to myself.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

The drama is over...cheer up guys
Fill in the blank please......


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i thought this was a fishing forum
not a forum 4 wierdos!!!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i thought this was a fishing forum
> not a forum 4 wierdos!!!


Me too, up to the point where HellRay started posting pictures of his relatives. 

Should be a bunch of players in the penalty box when this is over....

*You agree not to use Pierandsurf.com, or permit your Account to be used, to send or submit for public posting, distribute or otherwise publish through Pierandsurf.com, any content (textual, graphical or otherwise) which 

(A) contains vulgar, profane, abusive, racist or hateful language or expressions, epithets or slurs, text, photographs or illustrations in poor taste, inflammatory attacks of a personal, racial or religious nature, 

(B) is defamatory, threatening, disparaging, grossly inflammatory, false, misleading, fraudulent, inaccurate, unfair, contains gross exaggeration or unsubstantiated claims, violates the privacy rights of any third party, is unreasonably harmful or offensive to any individual or community, 

(C) violates any right of Pierandsurf.com or any third party, 

(D) discriminates on the grounds of race, religion, national origin, gender, age, marital status, sexual orientation or disability, or refers to such matters in any manner prohibited by law, *


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Surf Fish said:


> Me too, up to the point where HellRay started posting pictures of his relatives.


yea, they are my relatives. maybe my brothers or my dad or my sister or my mom. they sure are not sures.

who cares! 

competing and going to an argument with people in the internet is like competing in the special olympics, whoever wins is still a retard.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Seriously, drama queens are on final notice. This is a fishing board, not Fark.


----------

